# Datein auslesen mit cmd



## MrDude (5. Februar 2004)

hallo ersteinmal,

ich benötige eine befehl für die kommandozeile, wie ich eine datei aus dem internet lade.

bsp. http://www.google.de\asdf\asd.txt

könnte mir jemand sage wie ich sie runter laden kann

vielen vielen dank im vorraus 

mfg mrdude


----------



## Sinac (5. Februar 2004)

Welches OS?
Unter Linux wäre das z.B. wget


----------



## MrDude (5. Februar 2004)

mit windows


----------



## Ben Ben (5. Februar 2004)

mit irgendwelchen Downloadtools, z.b. getright und co...

oder mit  wget for windows  findest du hier


----------



## MrDude (5. Februar 2004)

vielen vielen danke


----------



## MasterJM (6. Februar 2004)

wget für Windows kann ich nur zu raten.
Nutze ich selber seit Jahren, wills nicht missen,
war das erste was ich unter Unix sau geil fand 

Ansonsten gibts ja noch einiges,
z.B. für FTP Server in der Console ftp
(musste nur die FTP Commands kennen)

Telnet und Get dürfte auch gehen,
... ah nimm wget


----------

